# Hi everybody!



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm Jaya, and obviously new here :wink: I, of course, love cats, hence the whole 'being here' thing. It's nice to meet you all, and let me say, you all have some lovely cats.

So, my story with kitties...I'm fourteen, and have had five cats in my life time, all at once. Patches, Lokie, Harley, Bubba, and Boo-Boo. Sadly, my darling kitties are no longer with me, due to a divorce in the family. Four of the five had to be put up for adoption, as we couldn't take them with us when we left, and the other and the dog (Duncan) were left behind at the house (not alone, of course.)

Seven months later, I just may be getting another kitten to call my own. I'm quite excited, of course!

Anyways, so that's my story...perhaps I can get some pictures to show you all if I can figure out how to scan photographs in  Nice meeting you all!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Jaya, sorry about your kitties  and glad your getting a kitten!  I hope you can post us some pictures :wink: .


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn 
Im sorry for your losses


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is unfortunate what happened but I'm sure you're excited to get a new cat soon. Hope you enjoy the board Jaya


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jaya. I'm so sorry to hear about your pets.  You've had a rough time. I hope you soon get your own cat! Welcome to Cat Forum.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes!

Sure, it's sad, and I used to spend ALL my time thinking about them and wondering if they got good homes (sure as heck hope they did!) but at some point you realize you've got to move ahead. It's not easy, but you do what you have to do, right?

Anyways, really nice to meet you all!


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope you have a great time! You should post some photos of your kitties in 'Meet My Kitty' so we can all see them!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope you have a great time :!:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You'll like it here!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Post pictures of your kitties in Meet My Kitty. :daisy


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes!

I will try and post the pictures of the gang, but I have problems scanning in regular-sized photographs for some reason.


----------

